# TUTORIAL: How to Add / Remove Entries in Context Menus



## Vishal Gupta (May 26, 2007)

Guys

After getting a few request I decided to write this tut.  
I hv seen earlier lots of members posting their problems related to drive, folder context menus. Like a suspicious entry was added in their drive context menu, etc.

So in this tutorial, I'll tell u how to add ur own customized entries in context menus and how to remove unwanted entries from context menu: 

*A.* Open *regedit* and goto:

*HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\** (for adding an option in All files context menu)
*HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory* (for adding an option in folders context menu only)
*HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive* (for adding an option in Drives context menu only)
*HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Unknown* (for adding an option in unknown files context menu)

*B.* Now under the above mentioned keys, u'll find "*Shell*" and "*Shellex*" keys. Both keys contain various entries, which are displayed when you right-click on a file, folder or drive. We'll use "*Shell*" key in this tutorial:

*Continue Here...*


----------



## ganesh bhat (May 26, 2007)

Good one.


----------



## satyamy (May 26, 2007)

already know that
but was really a good one


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 26, 2007)

^^ Yeah I know, u know this thing but I posted it for those ppl, who don't know about it and so that they can know about it.


----------



## sivarap (May 26, 2007)

Good one....But how to add entries in the desktop context menu?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 27, 2007)

^^ Pls look here:

For XP : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27908
For Vista : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=492949


----------



## sivarap (May 27, 2007)

Thanks...but can't I do it thro' regedit? I remember seeing a help abt it somewhere....


----------



## rakeshishere (May 27, 2007)

Thnx Vishal ..You just saved my Time..I mean "MY DAY"


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 28, 2007)

^^ thnx.  

@sivarap
Can u pls tell me about ur problem? What problem r u facing?


----------



## sivarap (May 28, 2007)

1. I can't use resource hacker @ work.
2. I want an entry say a "new.csv file" in the New sub menu in the desktop context menu.
3. When I use the menu I want a new .csv file on my desktop.

I want this for a custom stick notes on the desktop.


----------



## GeeNeeYes (May 29, 2007)

@sivarap
use TweakUI..... 
Its a PowerToy (official by microsoft)
you can get it from any download website or microsoft or search for it in google

tweakui > templates > create > .csv file

now you have a new option to create a new .csv file in the new submenu of the desktop context menu!


----------



## sivarap (May 30, 2007)

I am not allowed to install any kind of tools.


----------



## satyamy (May 30, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ Yeah I know, u know this thing but I posted it for those ppl, who don't know about it and so that they can know about it.


----------

